# T



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

deleted at author's request


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 3, 2003)

An enjoyable and informative read. Now I see why you use a tigar as your avatar, you have the heart of one.


Warmest Regards,
Bob


----------



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

BLUSH!  Actually, I was born in the year of the Tiger (Chinese) and even before I discovered this it was my favourite wild cat.  Especially the orange ones.  White tigers don't glow as much.


----------

